# Small BMW photoshoot in Atlanta - M Coupe, E36's



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

Nothing too special. The 1st spot sucked due to not enough light outside and it started to rain, and the 2nd spot was wayyy too crowded. These were the only worthy ones of a crappy photoshoot night.


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice pics except that UGA plate on the black one. Go Jackets! 

(I really need to get a GT plate...any idea how you get the university plates?)


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

KevinH said:


> Nice pics except that UGA plate on the black one. Go Jackets!
> 
> (I really need to get a GT plate...any idea how you get the university plates?)


Just go to your DMV and pay extra for it. They have all kinds of selections of colleges and other stupid stuff supporting different kind of things.


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

what can I say ..BUT NICE rides


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, to own a car worthy of pictures.....


----------



## prosumer (Sep 16, 2006)

I like the gritty ultra-sharp real feeling from those pictures. Any post processing? The 3rd one down was particularly cool. What is the trick?

--prosumer


----------

